# gen 4 G19 fixed yet?



## amyhughes (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems new springs are being issued to deal with whatever problem the gen 4's are having. Is there a way to tell if a G19 I buy (from, say, Cabela's) has the new spring?

This is to be my first handgun and I thought I had this decided. I don't want to be deterred unnecessarily.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The recoil spring assembly will be numbered, I believe they are on the "04" spring now and that seems to do the trick.


----------



## amyhughes (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

